# smoked esc



## mini 18t2 (Nov 8, 2014)

hello everyone i have a associated 18t2 brushless car and i put a 9500kv motor and i smoked the esc.so my question is what would be the best esc to install? i see them with program cards and sensorless or sensored which i dont know the advantages of these options..i could really use some help on this issue.
AND ALL HELP WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED THANKS , JEFF:confused


----------



## tbroecker01 (Feb 3, 2013)

Email [email protected] 
He's a HobbyWing dealer and will answer any questions you might have.


----------



## mini 18t2 (Nov 8, 2014)

thanks very much i sure need the advice


----------

